# What? What's the problem?



## len (Apr 13, 2010)

My brother sent me these. No idea where he got them.


----------



## ScottT (Apr 13, 2010)

Looks like something out of the Dodgy Technicians FB group...


----------



## Parker (Apr 13, 2010)

I looked at the motion light pic twice before i realized that it was in a shower!
those are CLASSIC!


----------



## MPowers (Apr 13, 2010)

Not sure just where these originated. They have been making the rounds of several forums.

Michael Powers, Project Manager, ETCP Certified Rigger-Theatre
Central Lighting & Equipment, Des Moines Iowa Central Lighting & Equipment


----------



## Theresa (Apr 14, 2010)

In a similar vein:
There, I Fixed It - Epic Kludge Photos

http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/photos/0,,1220600,00.html


----------



## avkid (Apr 14, 2010)

"Those breakers just kept flipping, so we got rid of them!"


----------



## marshmolly123 (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I recognize #2 from thereifixedit.com....


----------



## shiben (Apr 15, 2010)

Anyone want to cue me in on whats wrong? I dont see any major issues...


----------



## philhaney (Apr 15, 2010)

shiben said:


> Anyone want to cue me in on whats wrong? I dont see any major issues...



Well, at least if you fall asleep in the shower, the lights will go out...


----------



## Les (Apr 15, 2010)

And at least the fixture is rated for wet locations! hah


----------



## MarshallPope (Apr 15, 2010)

And I'm sure it would wake you up in the mornings - - step in the shower and -flash- two lightbulbs are shining in your face.


----------



## Cashwalker (Apr 20, 2010)

Someone posted thereifixedit.com, and I've been stuck there since yesterday....

We've all seen the jury-rigged extension cables terminated in 2-gang metal boxes... but how about an Altoids tin?

Electrocution: Now Available In Mint! - There, I Fixed It - Epic Kludge Photos

Edit - 
This picture should go in the Knife switch thread

http://thereifixedit.com/2009/12/20/in-case-of-power-surge-turn-to-huh/


----------



## punktech (Apr 26, 2010)

oh dear god...my fear of electrocution gets worse every time i look at the pics you find len...:shock:


----------



## shiben (Apr 26, 2010)

punktech said:


> oh dear god...my fear of electrocution gets worse every time i look at the pics you find len...:shock:



Then dont join the dodgy technicians group on FB. Stuff like this: goes up all the time. Great group to laugh at sometimes tho.


----------



## Lotos (Jun 19, 2010)

shiben said:


> Then dont join the dodgy technicians group on FB. Stuff like this: goes up all the time. Great group to laugh at sometimes tho.



And that's UK, so it's 230v @ 50Hz... Scary stuff...


----------

